# FYI ABOUT Cutestpetcontest.com



## ilovesadie

Mods, please sticky this:

Beward of E-mails stating your pet is a semi-finalist and will be published in a book!

FYI GUYS about the Cutest Pets Around the Globe book.

I did a little searching on the web about this contest/book and it turns out that pretty much everybody who enters is declared a "semifinalist" and is asked to send money for the book.

Here is a link to a photography forum that discusses it:

http://www.betterphoto.com/forms/QnAdetail.asp?threadID=14837

I guess if you don't mind paying for the book there's no harm done, but I just can't stand that they are lying to everybody and using it to sell a product.

In case the link doesn't work, here's some of the posts from that link:

"I was wondering if any one has dealt with these people. I got a letter in the mail today, that said I was a semifinist. They want my permission to be placed in a book called Cutest Pets Around the Globe. I cost 39.99 + 7.00 shipping and handing. Is this one of those spams like Picture.com. It says there is no purchase necessary to win the contest."

"Hi everyone, Im new to this website. I have also just recieved a letter from cutestpetcontest.com saying my photo is in the semi final and in the running for the front cover of "Cutests pets round the globe book.... ummm I was wondering if Justins friend has heard anything since sending the form off? I am not going to buy the book, well not from them direct anyway, I may consider it if the book does actually exist and is on Amazon in the future. Infact I might email Amazon to see what they say about this! I have emailed cutestpetcontest to tell them that I wont send my credit card details incase it is a scam and I will let you all know there reply, I have also asked them if the have a PAYPAL account.."

"Hi there,

I have just recieved a letter from cutestpetscontest.com saying my photo will be in a book called 'Cutest Pets Round the Globe' which will be available to purchase through Amazon.com I am not sure if this is scam or not so I was wondering if you know anything about this? They are offering me a discount on the book if I buy it pre-publication from them directly."

" Hi I recently also recieved a letter explaing my pet was a semi-finalist, At first I was excited, but then to find in the end they wanted my money.They said if I didn't buy the book now I would have to by it at 70.00, who would spend that much money! I think they send these letters to everyone, which isn't right whatsover. I also did a search on amazon only to find no such book.I wonder if the contest is even real,Im not sending them anything"

"I recieved the same letter just two days ago. Semi Finalist as of right now! Trash it!"

"Hi everyone!
I'm a new member, I was making a search on that same subject, because I also received the same letter in the mail,,,
These gys really have written a nice letter that actually made my day,,,
But I do realise that it's not normal to be asking for money,,, Now that I have read your comments I guess my gut feeling was good,,, I will wait to win thw prize money then I will be able to buy a book for all mt friends,,
How about that! "

"Count me in....I also got the letter a few days ago. Isn't it amazing how so many of us submitted such wonderful photos of our pets to end up in the semi-finals?

I didn't send them any money either because I thought it was stupid to have to send in money. If they were legit, they should offer to send to send all the semi-finalists a complimentary issue of their "book" if it really exists. (or at least offer to send one to all the winners) "


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom

Thanks for the heads up you 2 :wave:


----------



## Mia's Mom

Oh, Man, I got that letter. I posted it here about MIA being a semi-finalist. I waited on buying the book untill I saw her on the web site or got some other way to verify that it was all lagit (sp?) BUT the website always had the same animals on it and I never got anything else from them, so I just blew it off!!! SO, glad I didn't waste my money on it!! 

Thanks, for the info.!! :wave:


----------



## ilovesadie

It sucks that they are using people's love for animals to scam them. There is another dog contest called Dogs24/7 that is legit (sponsored by a lot of corporate groups), and it looks like this cutest pets company copied their idea, except used it as a marketing scheme to trick people.


----------



## Mia's Mom

Yeah, it bites!!! :evil: Wish there was a way to put them out of business!! :twisted: 

Well, I will have to check out Dogs 24/7 - THANKS :wave:


----------



## Auggies Mom

Terrible :twisted: Thanks for the warning :wave:


----------



## cobaltgirl

Awww Zoe & I got this letter.  We were so excited. Glad I didn't have the money to order. What a bummer though. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Vala

:wink: Another one tho not chi related is Poetry.com...they tell you how good you are, and how your poems will be part of their best of the best collection but you need to sign a release form and buy your copy now! :roll:


----------



## porshas_momma

*augh*

:evil: DOESNT IT JUS URK YA !!! ANY THING TO MAKE A BUCK!!! :roll: THANKS FOR THE WARNING AND THE TIME IT TOOK TO RESEARCH THE MATTER FOR OUR BEHALFS  WHAT A WONDERFUL PERSON YOU MUST BE!! :wave:


----------



## xKoozex

Thanks so much for posting that, now I can go back and tell my friend to not do it, because she got the same thing. Im glad we have wonderful individuals that look out for others safety!


----------



## YANKA

Wow, yea I got the same letter back a few months ago, saying my dog was a semi-finalist.


----------



## dawnwalker

*hello*

Edited....please stop spaming this site... :wave:


----------



## KtS257

Wow! thanks my friend got one and he almost sent in the money! I'll warn him!


----------



## Miellie

I hate scammers.


----------



## Chihuahua Breeder

***EDITED***

**EDITED FOR VULGAR LANGUAGE**


----------



## Sandra1961

Chihuahua Breeder said:


> **EDITED FOR VULGAR LANGUAGE**


idiot...


----------



## ChioxerMomma

*AWH NOW I AM SAD*

MAN THIS SUCKS i GOT THE LETTER TOO. i WAS SO EXCITED AND WAS GOING TO ORDER THE BOOK AS WELL. i AM GLAD I HAVENT DONE SO. wELL, THANK YOU GUYS FOR THE HEADS UP.


----------



## Unleashed_Puppy

aWWWW your chi adorable


----------



## bullsgal12

:x Can someone not report this site to a Better Business Bureau(sp? ) or some national agency about this site or company. I hate to see people tricked into scams like these. Sites like these should not be put on the web.


----------



## Krista

Just thought I'd add about poetry.com. That site isn't actually a scam and I know people who have won their poetry contest. It's been around for years, but for some reason, only lately, they've begun with all this ridiculous "you're being honored in our special poetry book" nonesense. I've been a member of that site for years, it's only the past couple months this has started =/ I don't know why they're doing that. 

That pet one though, that's frustrating. I also got one of those letters before. Bascially it's a book of all the pets that people have paid to be in the book. So if you buy the book, you're in the book, along with others who have bought the book


----------



## lisaanto

that is so sad  Besides Poetry.com, there is a site that does the same thing with photos. I can't remember the name, but learned about it when my neighbor came over happy that he "won" the photo contest. After reading the letter, I told him that it was a scam (almost the same exact wording as the poetry.com one)


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom *

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Guest

My Cosmo's picture is in the Cutest Pets Around the Globe 2007 book. I don't remember if they told me he was a semi-finalist in the contest, they just asked if I'd like to get his picture published and get a copy of the book. I was willing to pay for the book. It was published by The International Pet Owner's Club and it has a hard cover and is nicely done. I entered Cosmo's picture in a contest and that's how it began. It comes down to whether or not you're willing to pay the price for seeing your dog's picture in a book. The kids we visit at the Children's Library thought it was very cool to see Cosmo's picture in a book.


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom *

Ah poo, I forgot about reading this before and I entered Bailey into the contest yesterday, so I guess I won't be buying the book if I "win" ... guess there is no money or prizes either too? *sighs*


----------



## SinaBChis

I hadn't read this, good thing I wondered about it and hadn't bought the book yet since I just got the letter that Tico is a "semi-finalist"


----------



## Guest

I guess it's a scam as far as winning the contest is concerned, but I bought a book just to see my Bichon's picture published. The books are very nice and if you can spend the money, worth having IMO. You can spend $40 pretty quickly on doggie items and a book is something to keep forever. It took almost a year to get the published book, so if you buy one, don't get impatient.


----------



## curvesarein

ilovesadie said:


> Mods, please sticky this:
> 
> Beward of E-mails stating your pet is a semi-finalist and will be published in a book!
> 
> FYI GUYS about the Cutest Pets Around the Globe book.
> 
> I did a little searching on the web about this contest/book and it turns out that pretty much everybody who enters is declared a "semifinalist" and is asked to send money for the book.
> 
> Here is a link to a photography forum that discusses it:
> 
> http://www.betterphoto.com/forms/QnAdetail.asp?threadID=14837
> 
> I guess if you don't mind paying for the book there's no harm done, but I just can't stand that they are lying to everybody and using it to sell a product.
> 
> In case the link doesn't work, here's some of the posts from that link:
> 
> "I was wondering if any one has dealt with these people. I got a letter in the mail today, that said I was a semifinist. They want my permission to be placed in a book called Cutest Pets Around the Globe. I cost 39.99 + 7.00 shipping and handing. Is this one of those spams like Picture.com. It says there is no purchase necessary to win the contest."
> 
> "Hi everyone, Im new to this website. I have also just recieved a letter from cutestpetcontest.com saying my photo is in the semi final and in the running for the front cover of "Cutests pets round the globe book.... ummm I was wondering if Justins friend has heard anything since sending the form off? I am not going to buy the book, well not from them direct anyway, I may consider it if the book does actually exist and is on Amazon in the future. Infact I might email Amazon to see what they say about this! I have emailed cutestpetcontest to tell them that I wont send my credit card details incase it is a scam and I will let you all know there reply, I have also asked them if the have a PAYPAL account.."
> 
> "Hi there,
> 
> I have just recieved a letter from cutestpetscontest.com saying my photo will be in a book called 'Cutest Pets Round the Globe' which will be available to purchase through Amazon.com I am not sure if this is scam or not so I was wondering if you know anything about this? They are offering me a discount on the book if I buy it pre-publication from them directly."
> 
> " Hi I recently also recieved a letter explaing my pet was a semi-finalist, At first I was excited, but then to find in the end they wanted my money.They said if I didn't buy the book now I would have to by it at 70.00, who would spend that much money! I think they send these letters to everyone, which isn't right whatsover. I also did a search on amazon only to find no such book.I wonder if the contest is even real,Im not sending them anything"
> 
> "I recieved the same letter just two days ago. Semi Finalist as of right now! Trash it!"
> 
> "Hi everyone!
> I'm a new member, I was making a search on that same subject, because I also received the same letter in the mail,,,
> These gys really have written a nice letter that actually made my day,,,
> But I do realise that it's not normal to be asking for money,,, Now that I have read your comments I guess my gut feeling was good,,, I will wait to win thw prize money then I will be able to buy a book for all mt friends,,
> How about that! "
> 
> "Count me in....I also got the letter a few days ago. Isn't it amazing how so many of us submitted such wonderful photos of our pets to end up in the semi-finals?
> 
> I didn't send them any money either because I thought it was stupid to have to send in money. If they were legit, they should offer to send to send all the semi-finalists a complimentary issue of their "book" if it really exists. (or at least offer to send one to all the winners) "


I had a similar thing happen when I sent a pic in a friends baby for a little contest, didn't think it was for winning money or anything, then they said she was a winner in the contest. Then it was semi finalist, and on and on, they still send me advertisements saying they want to give her a scholership and she is in the final group. I don't know how to stop it.
Linda


----------



## curvesarein

A similar thing went around the net for children and baby pics. I entered a friends baby pic and wished I hadn't . I was repeatedly being told she was a semifinalist and could win a scholership. I finally put them on my block sender list.


----------



## TLI

I wanted to bump this for those entered in the cutestdogcontest. I googled this last night after getting word it was a scam, and it is indeed a ploy to get you to buy their book.


----------

